# R U seeking a remote certified coding position?



## gr8gal61 (Jul 12, 2015)

Are you a certified remote coder through AAPC or AHIMA?  If so, send me a PM as the company I have been employed with, full time is seeking experienced multi-specialty coders with REMOTE experience. If you are ICD10 certified/trained, even better. They are looking to fill positions immediately as we are fast approaching the ICD10 deadline. Excellent company with a full benefits package. I cannot say a single bad word about this organization.


----------



## dkgibson (Jul 12, 2015)

*COC-A, CPB looking for remote job*

Certified coder and biller with no professional coding experience. I have 30 years medical experience in Diagnostic imaging. I hope to have a full-time remote coding job by the first of the year. Need a place to start or gain some real world experience. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## ttetleton (Jul 12, 2015)

Would they consider a CPC-A?


----------



## kmh2708 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Remote Coding*

I have my CPC and my ICD-10 exam has been passed. I have multi-specialty experience, but no remote experience. Would this be a deal breaker?


----------



## JBARRELRACER@HOTMAIL.COM (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you have to be certified, I have taken the test 2 times, awaiting results on second exam. Huge test anxiety, is my issue. I have over 9 years experience coding for Family Practice. Attending ICD-10 boot camp in August and yes currently employed, but wish to work remotely.


----------



## cfederico (Jul 14, 2015)

July 8, 2015





Re: Cherie Federico



Dear Sir/Madam,

I am a certified professional coder and have over 20 years’ experience in the medical field. I am currently training for my ICD-10 certification exam and will sit for it next Wednesday, July 15, 2015. I realize that there may some concern that my work experience for the past 21 years has been in allergy and immunology, but by maintaining my coding degree, I have studied and completed CME’s in other specialties and have focused skillsets when it applies to coding and documentation. The first four years of my coding experience was in other specialties, I understand coding rules and exceptions and thrive on challenging coding scenarios.

I am knowledgeable in anatomy and disease processes. I worked as a medical transcriptionist for 10 years for OB/GYN, Pulmonology, Reproductive Medicine and more recently, Allergy and Immunology with high focus on immunology to include CVID (common variable immunodeficiency), HAE (hereditary angioneurotic edema) and allergic/non-allergic asthma combined with COPD. If I do not know something, I am proficient at abstracting correct data from coding books. I uphold the ethics of coding by making sure I code to highest specificity.

 I excel at troubleshooting and can think outside the box, when warranted. I am a fast learner and eager to find a career that can continue to grow with me by obtaining more experience. I am also currently in my junior year of college for my Bachelor’s degree in Healthcare Administration, which I feel will allow me to also excel in this positon.

Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely,



Cherie Federico, CPC, COC


----------



## hema0726 (Jul 15, 2015)

I am a cerified professional coder and also has ICD-10 certification.I am interested in remote  coding position.

Thanks--- Hemlata


----------



## pamlogan59 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Interested!*

I am CPC and have completed my ICD 10 training. I have no remote coding experience but 2+years office coding experience.
Thanks


----------



## lhamilton (Jul 17, 2015)

*Interested*

I am looking for another position available 8/1/15 have 2 years remote coding experience, I have my CPC, COSC and ICD-10.  Thanks, Lauren


----------



## selong2015 (Jul 19, 2015)

*sel419 - looking for remote coding job for general surgery*

I am a CPC with many years of general surgery coding and have completed my ICD 10. Contact me at sepotter1@comcast.net.


----------



## DKING (Jul 20, 2015)

*DKing*

I have 14 years coding and billing experience I have been certified through AAPC since 2006 and I am also ICD-10 certified. I have coded for multi-specialties since I worked for a billing office for 12 years. I would love a remote position but have no experience at it. 
Thank you,
Dmking59@yahoo.com


----------



## second to none  (Jul 23, 2015)

*CPC looking for job*

Hi,
       I am certified medical coder since 2012. I will take my ICD-10 next week. My email is balqeeshashemee@hotmail.com


----------



## natashariddle (Jul 24, 2015)

*Remote opportunity*

Good Morning,

Could you give me more info, so that I can apply nriddl31@gmail.com

Thank You


----------



## claudiachocano (Aug 3, 2015)

Very interested in a remote position, over 3 years of experience.
Claudia Chocano, CPC
claudiachocano@live.com


----------

